# source code for locate database



## antolap (Nov 1, 2017)

where's the source code file where's exaplained the data structure of this file:
/var/db/locate.database
used by  `/usr/libexec/locate.updatedb`?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 2, 2017)

You are aware that /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb is a shell script? So there's also your sourcecode 

Also see locate.concatdb, the actual utilities are locate.bigram and locate.code which are ELF binaries, and those can be found where all source code is: /usr/src (provided you installed it). You're looking for /usr/src/usr.bin/locate in specific.


----------

